# Music For Halloween Party



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I posted this in my Blog, some time ago. I 'd thought I'd revive it from the grave.*  











*These are the songs I like to play at my Halloween party.....
What are yours?*










Oingo Boingo "Dead Man's Party", "Weird Science"

The Ramones "Pet Cemetary"

Stray Cats "Stray Cat Strut"

The Cult "Lil' Devil"

INXS "Devil Inside"

The Cure "Hot, Hot, Hot," "Love Cats"

The Specials "Ghost Town", "Gangsters"

"Wild Thing" X

The Bad Detectives "******* Zombies"

Golden Earring "Twilight Zone"

Joe Walsh "The Confessor"

Depeche Mode "Never Let Me Down", "Black Celebration", "Moonlight Sonata (Sonata No. 14 In CM)"

Split Enz 'Dirty Creature", "One Step Ahead"

Madness "House of Fun", "One Step Beyond"

Elvis Costello "Watching the Detectives" "Better Watch Your Step" "Accidents Will Happen"

U2 "Until The End of The World"

Billy Idol "White Wedding" , "Eyes Without a Face"

Talking Heads "Psycho Killer","Wild, Wild Life", "Burning Down The House"

Trio "Da, Da, Da" 


Wall of Voodoo "Mexican Radio," "Ring of Fire"

Pat Benatar "I'm Going To Follow You"

No Doubt "Hella Good", "SpiderWebs", "New"

Smiths "Death of A Disco Dancer"

Siouxie & The Banshees "Cities in The Dust", "Peek-A Boo"

Bow Wow Wow "I Want Candy"

Buster Poindexter & the Blue Banshees "Feelin' Hot- Hot-Hot"

Hoodoo Gurus "Bittersweet"

Psychedelic Furs "Love My Way"

Juliette Lewis (& the Licks) "Ghosts", "Hot Kiss"

The B52's have quite a few that are great.."Devil in My Car" , " Rock Lobster", "Planet Claire", "Party Out of Bounds", "52 Girls (party mix version)"

Eagles "Witchy Woman"

Police "Every Little Thing She Does is Magic"

ELO "Strange Magic"

Olivia Newton-John "Magic"

Book of Love "Witchcraft"

Frank Sinatra "Wichcraft", "Old Black Magic", "Fly Me To the Moon"

Steve Lawrence "Bewitched"

Frank Sinatra "Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered"

U2 "Night & Day"

"BewitchedTheme" from the Classic Television Series (Howard Greenfield, Jack Keller)

Squirrel Nut Zippers "Hell"

Persephone'S Bees "City of Love"



The Mission UK "Draped In Red"

Berlin "Masquerade", "Metro"

Billy Squier "In The Dark"

The Cars "Moving In Stereo"

Gary Numan "Cars" ,"Are Friends Electric" , "Down In Park" 
(His music is very good but a bit dark, sometimes I think Gary Numan is a robot.)

Cheap Trick "Dream Police"

Clash "Radio Clash"

Daft Punk "Harder, Faster, Stronger", "Daftendirekt"

Thomas Dolby "She Blinded Me With Science"

Lenny Kravitz "Rock n' Roll is *DEAD*"

Visage "Fade To Grey"

*Rocky Horror Picture Show*- WHOLE soundtrack _"There's a light...over at the Frankenstein place..."_


I checked and surprisingly almost all of these songs can be purchased as an MP3 on Amazon. 
Have fun!  *H1*


----------

